# Woohoo Lilly kidded



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Will fill in all details later but Lilly kidded this am 2 beautiful girls!!! She is doing well babies are doing well 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

That is awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

THat is wonderful news! Hopefully she will be feeling better now. Keep up the treatment though.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

We are keeping up the treatment she has been eating better and yesterday stood twice on her own after delivering today she stood and nurses kids which I didn't want her to do vet said I need to bottle them that her feeding would take to much out if her she doesn't seem to have enough milk either but because she stood up and wanted to I felt it was better for her I did bring them in give them more I haven't decided if I will give them back or not I am afraid she will get depressed if I don't 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Forgot the pics








Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How adorable. If you can keep the kids with her and have them not nurse, that would be ideal. Then she can be a mom and you won't have to worry about nursing kids bringing her down.


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh
I can't believe it. They are beautiful. Seem like you could put them in a pen like a dog kennel. Where she can see them? Just a thought. Thanks for the up date. I've been waiting to see how she doing.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

They are sooooo sweet. I have baby fever BAD...Congrats!!!
Hope mom keeps improving!!!!

:stars: :wahoo:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute! 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh and Lilly tricked me a hour later after passing a afterbirth she gave us a buckling!!! I was in shock!!! 
He is heathy and full of energy poor lil is pooped it would be ideal to keep kids with her but or farm is 3 miles up the road so i don't want to have to get dressed to run there to feed them I have thought of leaving them with her during the and only feeding them in am and after I get done with work but I don't know if I can do that but we will figure something out I was hoping she'd have enough milk for 1 then that would be a good fix but I don't think she does maybe by tomorrow she will and she can have 1 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Whoa...what a surprise! Congrats again!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! That is great!


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

How cute I miss my goats 


Goat girl 14


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations!! they are adorable


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How did I miss this thread !? Congratulations , they are gorgeous ! 
You just gotta love those Boer babies , they really have their own special cuteness


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine did ok feeding oneof her triplets. One is a bottle baby and one died at birth. I did have to treat her for milk fever (hypocalcemia) because she still had no strength or stamina for days after kidding. No appetite. After first 24 hours of calcium and electrolytes, she was tons better.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

What a good outcome for Lily and the babies are adorable. I'm glad she seems to be feeling better. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Here we are almost a week later I am so tired it's hard to believe it's been a week Lilly is doing wonderfully as well as all 3 kids I kept all three as bottle babies and one went to a very good friend of mine just yesterday I miss her terrible but only having 5 babies in the house instead of 6 is a little nicer it's been a really rough couple of weeks my brother is well with another surgery scheduled for the 10th of match my neighbor has been in hospital for a month now and took a turn for the worse I had to put my favorite buck down yesterday any to top it off my husband is being crap head! As I am sitting in a barn with 18 does one in labor gotta love life :/ who I shouldn't worry about because I should be in bed with him nvr mind 3 out of. 5 does I've had to assist this yr well I will stop ranting thx for reading 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for all your troubles. I hope everything settles down for you. 
Glad Lilly is doing better.:hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you are going through a rough time right now.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thx all I need a good 12 hours of sleep lol maybe sometime in April I can get it thing will get better and could always be worse so I will not complain any more! 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe...Im so sorry life has dumped on you lately! 12 hours of sleep sounds good, I hardly sleep during kidding season too...complain all you need to...thats why we are hear, to support each other in goats and life!!

Hugs


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have to say by 8 pm last night I was ready to throw in the towel but I got 6 hours straight sleep my husband built my baby pen in the garage and have a much better out look today  not feeling so over whelmed 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad things are looking up. I hope you can get more sleep.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad you were able to get some much needed rest Theresa 
Now keep it up , you do need to take care of yourself too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I bet the baby pen being in the garage is a huge help , give your hubby a hug for that one  I have two pens on the garage and i love them !
Wish I had a bigger garage , lolol. But then I would just get myself in trouble , lol.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

AWE! Sleep, :ZZZ: the miracle drug!! Glad you got some...and so happy Hubby built you a pen : ) it sure helps...


----------

